

Commodore 64 emulator brings retro joy to Symbian S60 - rogercosseboom
http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/25/commodore-64-emulator-brings-retro-joy-to-symbian-s60/

======
davidw
Non linkjacked version:

<http://koti.mbnet.fi/haviital/index.shtml?projects_frodo>

~~~
rogercosseboom
Much better, thanks!

